# Dehydrating barley and pasta



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.onepanwonders.com/dehydrator.htm#327722502

Check her out! She has some great ideas.... she's a backpacker.. but it works the same for food PREP too.... Especially emergency food prep... 

I am doing barley and pasta next!!


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

I've done rice and beans this way. Very convienient for bags of soup mix for the kids to make quick when they are hungry.


----------

